# So when's the next S East meet?



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Well I met Gavin last weekend and thanks to him for fitting my Ice Link.... 

Would be good to meet some of the other owners in the area - I seem to see loads of TT's on the A2...oh and if you happen to see a Red GS1200 looking closely at your TT on the A2 either going into London in the morning or coming back in the evening - that'll be me....looking for a ttoc badge...!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Ill sort something out Nadeem


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll be up for this


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

That's three so far....


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

Me too. Like to met you guys.


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Up to four...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm game...... providing its not Mothers/Fathers/Granny/Grandpa Day!!!!!

Kev


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

another...now five....!  Come on the rest of you....!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

ttmonkey why dont you just organise  if we wait for a rep we could be all year :lol:

Just name a place and some possible dates and maybe we could have a vote for best date to meet?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> ttmonkey why dont you just organise  if we wait for a rep we could be all year :lol:
> 
> Just name a place and some possible dates and maybe we could have a vote for best date to meet?


Boba FeTT

Your sig line is.......... just devine!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay...how about at Hop Farm www.thehopfarm.co.uk

- plenty of parking space and a nice pub...
I'm free this Sunday - if that's too soon we could always meet up the weekend after the bank hol...8th of May.

I'm sure Gavin will be along in a min to organise....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What sort of time???

I'm up in Scouseland Fri & Sat night - could pop by after travelling back down Sunday providing it's not too early!!!

K


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

around 1-2pm....?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds good - just dont expect mine to be as clean as yours!!!!

Look forward to hearing/seeing your exhaust/induction mods in particular

Kev


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay would we all be able to make it for the 8th of May... at say 2.00pm?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

ttmonkey said:


> Okay would we all be able to make it for the 8th of May... at say 2.00pm?


No working that weekend


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

ttmonkey said:


> Okay would we all be able to make it for the 8th of May... at say 2.00pm?


Not too much going on at home at the moment. Will try to fit in with everyone else [smiley=smoking.gif] .


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

okay chaps any date suggestions...?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I am free this weekend, Sunday 1st May, and 14/15th May weekend, but guess were not gonna be able to please everyone, if the 8th is good for everyone else go for it, I'll catch you at another date I'm sure :wink:


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm free this Sunday also but weather forecast is for rain just now...


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

seems the weather forecast has now changed for the better and a trip to Hop Farm with the top down might just be possible this sunday...who else is coming along....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me (with hangover & a dirty car  )


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

excellent mate...let's see who else can make it....!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Is Ronin on holiday?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Must be...haven't seen him around here for a while....


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

ttmonkey said:


> excellent mate...let's see who else can make it....!


See you Sunday.
I'm SWISSOLing the car tomorrow (Thanks for the info Naadeem) so might no go if weather is really bad. :wink:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll be there! Hope weathers good though.


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

be good to see a few TT's together...! I saw one at Bluewater - A TTR in a light blue metallic, 53 Plate absolutely covered in bird crap....looked really bad...ouch...!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

whats the name of the rd, or near by rd next to the park?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

nearest road is branbridges road

map here:

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... r3=&addr1=

see you all there at 2pm...[/url]


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

ttmonkey said:


> nearest road is branbridges road
> 
> map here:
> 
> ...


nice one, c u all at 2


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

See you there tomorrow. Where abouts exactly ? In the Hop Farm car park ? Pub next door ? nearby road ?

Weather forcast cloudy with sunny intervals... Roof down weather. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Gary

I think we'll meet in the car park and then once everyone's arrived and we've had a shuftie at all the cars, we can move onto the pub...which is only a coupla hundred yards away...


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice one.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry to have missed it, looks like it was a good meet.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gav..where is that address matey?


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

ronin said:


> Sorry to have missed it, looks like it was a good meet.


It was a good meet ronin, look forward to meeting you at the next one perhaps


----------

